# Oreo's baby!



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Oreo is a 9.5 month old first freshener, mini-Nubian. We didn't know she was pregnant when we got her three months ago 

This evening at 7:30 we welcomed her beautiful little buckling into the world! We love him  He has is mama's coloring. And he doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Snowfyre (Apr 10, 2013)

Name him Hydrox  Its a type of cookie like an Oreo


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Snowfyre said:


> Name him Hydrox  Its a type of cookie like an Oreo


My hubby will love this! He has a great story about the bears eating his Hydrox cookies when he was a kid... Though, I'm not sure my girls will go for it ️


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

adorable little boy


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, the name "Hydrox" was a big hit. Let's see if it sticks!

Here are some more pictures from this morning before school. The girls are smitten


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Hydrox is a gorgeous little boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh what a cutie pie! Hydrox is a cool name well the young mama must have delivered him ok and seems to be doing well!! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

She's doing great. I had to go in and assist her a little bit with some gentle pulling on his hooves, but everything else went smoothly. She's a good mama.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats, happydaymomma! He's quite a looker!!! Your screen name says it all: it's a happy day for ya'll!


----------

